# Meyers Snow Plow For Suv



## JUSTJS4490 (Jan 9, 2005)

Will Mount From 94 S10 Blazer Fit A 97 S10 Blazer


----------



## mmwb (Jan 12, 2005)

Call a dealer and ask, or try emailing Meyer:

http://www.meyerproducts.com


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes it will. The frame is still the same. You shouldn't have any problem.


----------

